# My first and last bad day on the water...



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

I decided I would be the good brother and take my sister's boyfriend fishing Saturday morning. He has been telling me for months what an old salt he is. I told the guy to be at my driveway at 5:30am and we would be ready to depart immediately. 

He shows up at 6:30am and needs some coffee. He is underdressed for the chilly conditions and informs me he forgot his wallet at home. This guy is 42 years old by the way. It is unclear how he is still alive up till now. I guess God has a sense of humor. 

We finaaly get underway. A quick stop to put a hundred dollar bill in the gas tanks and another stop because the 42 year old baby is hungry and did not feed himself. Finally get the boat ramp. We put in at Eagle Point. Due to the high winds we pretty much made a straight run over to Moses lake and set up over the shell reefs. This idiot proceeds to bait up every rod he can get his hands on. I brought three spinning setups(for him), one Am 6000 and two Curados for me. I figured the guy might be inflating his fishing expertise and I was right. No big deal. The guy wants me to respect him, I guess.

He chunks every bait with the wind but against the current. I tried to tell him that the current was heading to the flood gate and to throw with that in mind. He had no mind. All the baits drifted under the boat. There was fishing line everywhere. One of the lines he was freelining a shrimp on wrapped around the lower unit. He is trying to "fish" it off and SNAP! He removes 8 inches of rod tip from the rod. NICE!! One rod down.

I could go on and on and on. The worst part of the whole thing is he starts dipping as soon as he sets foot on the boat and no matter what I said he kept spitting that nasty **** on the deck and gunwales of my boat. 

It was the worst day on the water I have ever had. He will never be back.

In Laws suck! (God I hope my sister dumps him)

Oh, only one flounder caught and released all day.

tight lines


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Self contained*

I learned years ago not to rely on anyone on a trip.

I bring my own cooler -full.
I expect to buy all the gas.

That way you don't get let down every trip.
I completely understand what you mean.

Being 1 hour late really sucks.
That would make me tired.
I don't like to drive tired.

Glad the fishing was good. LOL
Happy New Years.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Sounds to me like your sisters BF is a freeloader. I have heard it said you can find out more about a person in one day on the water or in the field than in a lifetime otherwise...First he is 1 hr. late and then cheap. It only takes one trip to find out if the person doesn't at the bare mininum OFFER TO pay his fair share and maintain the equipment by helping to clean everything he doesn't need to go again-especially if he is 42 years old. Man, I bet that was one looong trip for you and you couldn't wait to get that day over with. For your sake I hope he isn't already asking "when can we go again"!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I'd send a copy of your message to your sister..( unless he controls her computer). 

We now all know what a loser this guy is ( and I don't just mean his lack of fishing skills) but...late; lazy; broke; dumb and apparently doesn't care what the world thinks of him...she's in for a long long long tough life. Rich


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

My old Dad had a saying, all those that you meet are an example, some are pretty good and then there are those that....... well you get the drift, LOL. Least you got to fish, broke rod tip and all.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I feel your pain. A broken rod tip...UUGGGGH!!!!! Maybe you should have just cruised the open bay to see if he took his sea sick pills.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

that was pretty funny story, dumbstick. thanks for the laugh.

i've always felt that all experiences are good experiences because of what you learn from the experience - you learned not to ever take him fishing again.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

sounds like one of my "old" fishing partners who didn't seem to grasp the importance of being there for the early bite. He would drag arse around every time making us late


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

He would of never made the trip with me. When i tell people 5:30 that means i leave at 5:35. I've left more than one person.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

That's funny. Never be late for fishing, church, or work.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the "tale of the idiot"! hehe 
When other people pick your fishing partner, it is **** shoot!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

funny story man! Well I've been known to fish by myself and I'm more than happy to do so!

Good fishing partners are hard to find. I have a couple that I can call and faithfully, they will show up, on time, with a wallet and immediately start giving fishing advice. 

Nothing like free advice!


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

5:30 Am Means 5:30 Am. The Motor Is Running And The Wheels Start To Roll At 5:30 Am. I Don't Stop Until I Get To The Water. If They Want To Meet Me There, That's Fine. Leaving At The Appointed Time Lets Them Know That You Are In Charge Of The Outing And You Will Be Calling The Shots.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Lots of people in this world that might have only had the chance to fish a couple times in there life and some remember it as being a joyous occasion some as there best memories leaving them thinking they are a great fishman because someone that knew how to fish put them on fish.
Sad when someone bashes a person for not knowing,its also sad to see everyone agreeing with him.I wonder who taught ya'll where when and how?


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

What is it with bro-in-laws. Mine is only about himself. My mother-in-law and father -in-law are great. Just leave b-i-l home!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> He would of never made the trip with me. When i tell people 5:30 that means i leave at 5:35. I've left more than one person.


I have left people too and don't feel bad for a single nano second


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

*Hmmm...*



tiger said:


> Lots of people in this world that might have only had the chance to fish a couple times in there life and some remember it as being a joyous occasion some as there best memories leaving them thinking they are a great fishman because someone that knew how to fish put them on fish.
> Sad when someone bashes a person for not knowing,its also sad to see everyone agreeing with him.I wonder who taught ya'll where when and how?


You know, I can overlook someone's lack of experience in fishing or boating. I cannot and will not forgive someone's total lack of respect for my personal belongings and time. I spent about a $150.00 on gas, bait, food and beverages. Not to mention the broken rod. He also lost the nut for the handle on one of the spinning reels as he was a right handed reeler and had to switch the handle over on every reel. As I said I could go on and on. I did not mention that as soon as we hit the driveway upon return I turned my back for a second and he jumped in his car and took off. He also left his spit cup and a mound of trash in my brand new truck. I have had to spend the last two days with this idiot and not once did he say thanks or offer any cash.

How much eveidence does one need to prove someone is an arse hole? You are more forgiving than I my friend.

My sister makes six figures and does not need any man to take care of her. She will eventually get rid of this leach and move on.

I have to get back out there and wipe this day off the books.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

dumbstick said:


> You know, I can overlook someone's lack of experience in fishing or boating. I cannot and will not forgive someone's total lack of respect for my personal belongings and time. I spent about a $150.00 on gas, bait, food and beverages. Not to mention the broken rod. He also lost the nut for the handle on one of the spinning reels as he was a right handed reeler and had to switch the handle over on every reel. As I said I could go on and on. I did not mention that *as soon as we hit the driveway upon return I turned my back for a second and he jumped in his car and took off.* He also left his spit cup and a mound of trash in my brand new truck. I have had to spend the last two days with this idiot and not once did he say thanks or offer any cash.
> 
> How much eveidence does one need to prove someone is an arse hole? You are more forgiving than I my friend.
> 
> ...


Like i said earlier...this guy is a freeloader off of you and your sister and she needs to know exactly what happened...He probably is a big talker and has your sister temporarily (hopefully) impressed. Whether she keeps him or releases him to try and grow up is a different story and her decision but if it were my sister I would be at least warning her!


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Maybe its just the fact that you keep calling him a Idoit that sets me off. He has a girlfriend with a 6 figure job? Sounds like he has something going for him. Back to the point that everyone needs a coach sometimes in there life no matter how old you are!


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

here's hoping that your sister doesn't marry him. Mine married a complete moron who I've had to put up with for 20 years.

My granddad told my bro in law that he had 450 acres on his farm and the idget asked him what he feed so many acres


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

tiger said:


> Maybe its just the fact that you keep calling him a Idoit that sets me off. He has a girlfriend with a 6 figure job? Sounds like he has something going for him. *Back to the point that everyone needs a coach sometimes in there life no matter how old you are![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Tiger...if he wanted to be coached he would have at least stuck around and helped to clean up the boat and equipment after he forgot his wallet and freeloaded a trip. Actions speak louder than words and he bolted which may not qualify as an idiot in your book but definitely qualifies as being inconsiderate and rude in any normal persons book!! As I said earlier, he could have OFFERED to pitch in for his expenses even if he forgot his wallet and paid dumbstick back...The only thing better would have been to be stopped by the game warden since "meathead" didn't have his wallet which means there is almost a 100% chance he didn't have his fishing license.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

I guess you would just have to know the guy Tiger. Have you ever been around somebody that you just had a bad feeling about. I always feel like the guy is scheming. I have tried to give the guy the benefit of the doubt, but everytime he proves me right. 

Another example, he is a personal trainer at a gym here in town. He was offered a job to be the general manager of a fitness club in town. The job would have paid in the $80,000 range and he turned it down. He makes half of that doing the same thing now basically. It would have set him on a solid career path in his chosen field. The guy is always looking for the quick score. I have an issue with that. You know the saying "here today, gone tomorrow" That's pretty much the story of his finances.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Your right about the license part. He did not even have a current one. I found this out yesterday while I was frying the gobbler listening to his b.s.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I was implying that he needed coached not that he wanted,do trust I have met some real winners in my life also,my sister just got married to one of the all time greatest I believe he will be nominated for the Hall of Fame.
If he does marry your sister I have found out it is better to keep some things to yourself than speaking out loud for everyone to hear. We don't speak to this day.Hope everything gets better on your next trip and you don't end up like me and my sis.


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh man, this sounds all too familiar! I feel your pain. Reminds me of one of the times I took my bro-in law out and his brother. Never again! Both were late, didn't want to pay for anything, did not have current licenses, drank all the sodas and beer, and used up all the bait in a hurry missing fish. That was a day I'd like to forget!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Freeloaders and the Like*



dumbstick said:


> I guess you would just have to know the guy Tiger. Have you ever been around somebody that you just had a bad feeling about. I always feel like the guy is scheming. I have tried to give the guy the benefit of the doubt, but everytime he proves me right.
> 
> Another example, he is a personal trainer at a gym here in town. He was offered a job to be the general manager of a fitness club in town. The job would have paid in the $80,000 range and he turned it down. He makes half of that doing the same thing now basically. It would have set him on a solid career path in his chosen field. The guy is always looking for the quick score. I have an issue with that. You know the saying "here today, gone tomorrow" That's pretty much the story of his finances.


I think that most people that own a boat have had at least one 'Pro Fisherman' go with us that showed up late, was a pain in the boat all day, and jumped in their car without helping with any of the clean up etc. If your lucky, his relationship with your sister will be just as "here today, gone tomorrow". As for you, you've learned what you need to know about him and should consider it a valuable lesson. Probably got off cheap with this guy!


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

NeckDeep, man that's funny. We all know how hard it is to find a good fishing partner, that's one of the reasons I fish with my kids and father most of the time. They understand what's all involved in a fishing trip. Plus they take care of the expensive rods and reels. This guy would have definitely been left if it was me.


neckdeep said:


> here's hoping that your sister doesn't marry him. Mine married a complete moron who I've had to put up with for 20 years.
> 
> *My granddad told my bro in law that he had 450 acres on his farm and the idget asked him what he feed so many acres*


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

That guy sounds just like my BIL, the stories I could tell, it took a couple of years of my complaining but he finally broke the camels back with an episode with my wife at Christmas about five years back. She stood up in front of whole family and told him to get the h*ll out of our house and don't back. It was ugly but it worked, I haven't seen him since.


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

donbmt, you gotta tell us what she said. sounds like whatever it was, it worked.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Extra Chumming Person*

*Have a brother-in-law that always wants to go fishing. He is the kind of idiot that may show up with a reel that on;y has 10- yards of line on it.*

*He gets sick sea on a floating lounge in a swimming pool. I love to take him offsgore....especially when you need extra chum!*


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

No doubt this fellas sounds like a boob. Anyone who purposely leaves the wallet (I'm sure he did it on purpose) and doesn't offer to pay you back later doesn't deserve to be called anything less. 

But....all of this talk about brother in laws got me to thinkin.....I am a BIL, I wonder if they talk about me like this?


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey wait most of us are somebody's BIL's....:spineyes: What are they saying about us?........J/K How about the whole dipping issue? Man I got friends who dip and they leave their cups in my truck, my house, boy that chaps my hide.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey, my BIL is 42 and that sounds just like something he would do. You would not believe what he did. he calls me up and says hey I need you to get me out of a bind again. What now! He says can I borrow .......Yaw I better not say he might read this board. We all know somebody like that.


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

Get large anchor with plenty of line. Ask him to stand on coil of tangled line to hold it in place. Accidently push him in while cruising over the ship channel. Would be a shame if he became tangled.........


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

shanegair said:


> But....all of this talk about brother in laws got me to thinkin.....I am a BIL, I wonder if they talk about me like this?


This explains why I never get invited to any in-law functions anymore...Cause I too am the B-I-L!


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

I always say dont be late I dont wait.


----------



## Capt. Sandbar (Jun 12, 2004)

Put all of the above personality flaws into one person, and that is my b-i-l.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Yep!*

This is why I fish by myself most of the time. It does not have to be my bro-in-law, it also can be one of your best friends that'll do this to ya. #1 I do not wait, the way I see it that if they wanna go bad enough they will be there early. #2 I do not beg for money to pitch in, if they do not offer to pay there share then they do not go back with me!. #3 I am no baby-sitter, if you cant fish, tie your own line, take your own fish off the hook, well then bud you have a problem. When I am by myself I do not hear , Its too hot, its too cold, there not biting, lets move, blah blah blah. I feel for ya there bud, I believe I'd had to turn around and head for the boat ramp a little early, now that I have done before. My own wife will warn all the buds before the next morning that thay better be prepared, I just laugh and tell em it aint that bad, but I'm kinda lyin! Later guys


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Oh well. I only take a few people out, and those I have had to train pretty much. You must have alot of patience, and probably hold it in to much.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

You can rest assured he won't see the inside of my boat again. The only thing that gave me the patience to deal was the fact that my sister would never let me hear the end of it.

Funny thing is, I kept thinking of that movie "A River Runs Through It" when they take the idiot fishing. I just wish it was 102 in the middle of July so he could have gotten baked out there. Of course he probably would have just drank more of my stuff. I am glad I didn't take any beer. When he showed up late, I took it out of the cooler and replaced it with water. Last thing I wanted was a drunk idiot on the boat!! lol


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

drumstick. teach the boy a little RESPECT! hell, beat it into him if need be?? when my buddy tells me the boat leaves at 7.30 am, i'm at the dock at 6.30am! checking for bait,water, and anything else i can think of! when i fish on my boat, anybody that gets on needs to pull their own. thats means gas,bait,ice,and bring your own food and drinks. the only time you will get out of helping with the clean up is if you give up your fish to the boat! better hope you catch something.i make it understood too anyone that may fish with my, that you will pull your own! and you will RESPECT me and my boat. when on my boat, i'm the BOSS! i have left a few at the dock myself.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Guess I am very lucky. Both my B.I.L.'s are very respectful of my equipment. They always offer to buy the refreshments, bait, gas, etc. They are not very experienced fishermen, but one is funny as he!! and the other can do anything with his hands. He more than pays for his share of trips with things he does for my FIL and wife.

When I fish out of a boat that is not mine, the fist thing I do is top off the tank to the boat and then pay for the cleaning at the car wash. The guys I go with are artificial guys so there is no bait to buy.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Your sister needs a new boyfriend. Is she cute? Post a photo. I know someone on this board can solve your problem.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Sow Trout,

I am speechless. I do not know what to say. Cupid I am not. lol


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

*Huhhh????*



iridered2003 said:


> drumstick.


Uhh... "drumstick????"


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

like a chicken leg? my bad.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

This was one of the funniest threads in a while. I have fished with my BIL and it was fun. He also pretty funny. 

SD


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Next time someone is that late leave without them. This is totally justified by Man Rule #6 which states

*"The minimum amount of time you have to wait for a guy who's running late is 5 minutes. Maximum waiting time is 6 minutes."*

If he will break one man rule, he will break them all and doesn't deserve to go fishing with you.

The complete set of man rules can be found in the following thread.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=98062&highlight=rules


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

*WooHoo!!!*

I dropped the news on my sister earlier this morning about the horrible fishing trip experience with her dumazz. She got pizzed and confronted him. He said he told me to remind him later and he would pony op some dough. I explained to her the unique ways that we men judge other men. It is times such as this that you either be a man and do what is right. Or you do what he did(or did not do in this case). I told her that this is not the first time I have dissassociated myself from someone for being a brokeback leach and it won't be the last. I further explained that real men don't cry and I was not about to ask that moron for one dollar. It was up to him to determine what it was worth and for me to determine it will satisfy my effort.

Turns out he is packing his stuff as we speak and hitting the road! What a loser...

And no I will not hook any of you horn dogs up with my sister.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I wish my wife's brother owned a boat darn it


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Sounds like your sister heard from you what she already suspected.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Problem solved!*

Sounds like you not only learned a lesson about this guy, but your sister did as well. Sounds like the proverbial straw on the camel's back. Problem solved!


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

*Oh it just keeps on getting better!!!*

Oh it just keeps on getting better!!!

Apparently the moron got his feelings hurt and boxed up all the gifts we got him for Christmas and left them on my front porch along with some cash for the fishing trip. I hope he doesn't expect me to cry in my beer for getting some cash and his Academy Gift Cards...

HeHe!!! More tackle for me!!!


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

My, my, my, ain't that somethin?


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

dumbstick said:


> I dropped the news on my sister earlier this morning about the horrible fishing trip experience with her dumazz. She got pizzed and confronted him. He said he told me to remind him later and he would pony op some dough. I explained to her the unique ways that we men judge other men. It is times such as this that you either be a man and do what is right. Or you do what he did(or did not do in this case). I told her that this is not the first time I have dissassociated myself from someone for being a brokeback leach and it won't be the last. I further explained that real men don't cry and I was not about to ask that moron for one dollar. It was up to him to determine what it was worth and for me to determine it will satisfy my effort.
> 
> Turns out he is packing his stuff as we speak and hitting the road! What a loser...
> 
> And no I will not hook any of you horn dogs up with my sister.


Oh come on now, that is no way to treat your 2cool family


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

How many dates does it take to get one of those "FREE" fishing trips


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You don't pay, you don't stay, I don't play, you'll be at the Attorney today!!!


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

*Confused us say: be wary what you wish for!!!*



neckdeep said:


> How many dates does it take to get one of those "FREE" fishing trips


With my sister it isn't the amount of dates. It's the amount of each date!!! She is a little high maintenance. I wouldn't wish that kind of evil on many men. lmao!!


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

*Update*

Apparently my sister has been possessed by aliens...

She called me yesterday to tell me that I need to make up with her boyfriend since we were both wrong. I told her not no but HE!! NO.

She has been convinced that I should have reminded the moron to pay me for his entertainment. I sure hope she doesn't hold her breath... I told her that if she kept this up I would have to start calling the two of them dumb and dumber...lol


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I used to fish freshwater tourneyments with my bil in his boat. He would sit up front and run shorelines all day. Not once would he try any other areas than shoreline. He would just remind me that he caught a money fish in the KILT under a boat dock, and that I wasn't qualified to have a say in the matter. At the same time I was dropping his lures one by one over the side of the boat.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought she dumped him???? Can't believe she took him back! Any moron knows that if you are invited to go hunting or fishing, it is a given that you help with expenses.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Maybe you should sign up for the Coast Guard license course, sit all the exams, and call yourself Captain. Next time you take him you could charge $450! (all in jest - I just couldn't resist because I understand the humor and agony of all sides of this story)

Good fishing in the New Year!


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Like I said.... Dumb and dumber is starting to fit perfectly. We have different fathers. Hers was an idiot. Mine was an avid outdoorsman. Big difference in influences as kids.

Whatchya gonna do???


----------



## minner skinner (Feb 25, 2005)

ive learned to never say be at my house or ramp at a certain time. instead i say the boat leaves at 5:30. the point is made.


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

Since I don't have a boat yet and fish with various people who do, I am on the boat dock waiting before the boat gets there, with all my gear (including lures). Also, pitch in for the gas and bring my drinks and the kind of beer my "captain" likes (if I know) We go where he wants to go I'm just there for the fishing. Also, tie my own knots and take my own fish off. I hate to be thought of as a helpless lady! Your BIL to be isn't much of a man, that's just my opinion.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Amen, Betty


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

You know it's bad when Betty Croaker is more of a man than you are. LOL.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I Would Have Left At 5:35. And Had A Good Day. After Many Such Occasions, I Tell Prople Going With Me That We Are Leaving At X Time From Here And X Time From Boat Ramp If You Are Not There You Are Not Going. If They Call And Are Running Late With Good Excuse That Is Different. I Got Tired Of Waiting On People That Showed Up Late Or Not At All And Don't Call. I Was Up And There On Time And You Can Be Too No Sleep Or Not. Hunting Or Fishing Or Anything Else Be On Time, Contribute Your Part Or Stay Home Or At Least Call. Sorry You Had Such A Bad Day. Hope You Get To Make Up For It Soon.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

*Showi8ng up on time*

On one of my trips with Legate about three years ago we were leaving at from Bridge Bait at 5:30. At 5:35 he showed up in a wrecker with his car hooked to the back. It doesn't get much more dedicated than that. He ain't my BIL, but he's welcome on my boat anytime.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

when the guy does not own a fishing pool, watch out . you are taking a beginner and you are creating your own problem. If you know he is a beginner then expect all things to go wrong and just don't even fish and be a good host since they are going to do everything to scare the fish anyway. I have been told to leave the area because there is no fish here. when I asked what makes them think like that. The reply was because there is no other boat is fishing the area. If you have to tell them what redfish looks like , you are dealing with problem . Guess who created the problem&#8230;(not their parent). smile and bite your tongue &#8230;lol


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

*Please*

Its none of my buisness!
I don't run the site.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

dumbstick said:


> Apparently my sister has been possessed by aliens...
> 
> She called me yesterday to tell me that I need to make up with her boyfriend since we were both wrong. I told her not no but HE!! NO.
> 
> She has been convinced that I should have reminded the moron to pay me for his entertainment. I sure hope she doesn't hold her breath... I told her that if she kept this up I would have to start calling the two of them dumb and dumber...lol


dumb, dumber and dumbstick.....hmmm sounds like a match made in heaven! lol


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

I learned a long time ago to not expect _anything_ from someone I was taking out on my boat and I wouldn't be disappointed. (OI honestly think this principle has kept me out of prison.....) I lived in FL for several years and had a large boat (rigged for scuba). After loosing a few friends over minimal expectations, I decided it would be easier on me if I adopted that since it was my boat, then it was my gas, my beer, my ice, my rods, my bait, I'm captain, I'm deckhand, I drop/pull anchor, I rig, I gaff, I clean fish, I empty porta-potty, I sand/oil teak, I even cleat my own dock lines as the boat leaves/arrives.

Wasn't ever disappointed again! I choose who goes on my boat and I do my best to enjoy the precious little time I get to spend out there. I do my absolute best to not allow anyone to spoil my day! (Especially those INSIDE my boat).

Note: I ALSO choose who gets invited BACK onto my boat......

I'd tell ya some on my B-I-L (avid outdoorsman - no issues there, but a complete moron otherwise) but it would be considered thread hi-jacking!!

Days spent on the water are just too few and too precious.


----------



## Garth Beaumont (Aug 23, 2006)

dumbstick said:


> You know, I can overlook someone's lack of experience in fishing or boating. I cannot and will not forgive someone's total lack of respect for my personal belongings and time. I spent about a $150.00 on gas, bait, food and beverages. Not to mention the broken rod. He also lost the nut for the handle on one of the spinning reels as he was a right handed reeler and had to switch the handle over on every reel. As I said I could go on and on. I did not mention that as soon as we hit the driveway upon return I turned my back for a second and he jumped in his car and took off. He also left his spit cup and a mound of trash in my brand new truck. I have had to spend the last two days with this idiot and not once did he say thanks or offer any cash.
> 
> How much eveidence does one need to prove someone is an arse hole? You are more forgiving than I my friend.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone pizzed in your coffee! Who caught the flounder?


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Not intending to out do your story (just no way), but it rminded me of my father-in-law, who basically kept begging me to take him fishing too. Now he's a retired tug boat captain, and most have alot of grey matter, but this on'e dumber than a rock and sinical as all get out. I told him the plan was to run to the Sabine Jetties late in the afternoon, catch some bait, then set up on the outside of the jetties and drop the lights for some night fishing. It was a PERFECT day and all was well until we cleared the West jetty wall and he states "I don't know why, but every time I get outside of the jetties, I get seasick". Now I'm thinking...how in the WORLD does a tugboat captain get SEASICK??? Infact I even asked him that too (no valid answer). I tried to ignore his whinning until the 3rd time he made the statement "I've got to remember to catch my teeth when I start throwing up". At this point, I quietly packed everything up and headed in. I shoulda dropped his arse off on the jetties and left him there, but I thought my wife might notice that I came back w/o him and make me go back after him.

I don't takre him anymore.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

10 mins late and he could have drove back home, I would have been gone already.
I dont do" LATE", ever.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

A Salt Weapon said:


> Not intending to out do your story (just no way), but it rminded me of my father-in-law, who basically kept begging me to take him fishing too. Now he's a retired tug boat captain, and most have alot of grey matter, but this on'e dumber than a rock and sinical as all get out. I told him the plan was to run to the Sabine Jetties late in the afternoon, catch some bait, then set up on the outside of the jetties and drop the lights for some night fishing. It was a PERFECT day and all was well until we cleared the West jetty wall and he states "I don't know why, but every time I get outside of the jetties, I get seasick". Now I'm thinking...how in the WORLD does a tugboat captain get SEASICK??? Infact I even asked him that too (no valid answer). I tried to ignore his whinning until the 3rd time he made the statement "I've got to remember to catch my teeth when I start throwing up". At this point, I quietly packed everything up and headed in. I shoulda dropped his arse off on the jetties and left him there, but I thought my wife might notice that I came back w/o him and make me go back after him.
> 
> I don't takre him anymore.


That right there is a funny story...OMG I am still laughing


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't think it has any thing to do with showing up late or not paying his fair share. If you respect the man, you will wait till noon and not expect a dime. If you don't like the guy, why take him in the first place? I know, I have been there as well.


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

What is it with bro-in-laws. Mine is only about himself. My mother-in-law and father -in-law are great. Just leave b-i-l home!
__________________
Tight Lines; Mark C :texasflag

Here is the B-I-L situation at my house; Mine is an arse whole and is proud of the fact, my wife's in an arse whole, but doesn't have a clue!


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Well, I have beat up on the guy enough. I have learned my lesson and look forward to a new year of great fishing and hopefully another personal best. The most I will wish for is another year without a major incident on the water.

You guys be safe out there and good luck.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Roby said:


> I don't think it has any thing to do with showing up late or not paying his fair share. If you respect the man, you will wait till noon and not expect a dime. If you don't like the guy, why take him in the first place? I know, I have been there as well.


 respect works both ways. I've delayed a trip for a cousin who was running about an hour late. The very least he could have done was pick up the phone and tell me his intentions and that he was delayed. As far as I knew, he was still sleeping and he was holding up the entire party that managed to get up on time. It wasn't the first time that he ran really late, usually from over sleeping.

I don't take him anymore either.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

OK its a New Year, Lets quit dragging it down. 
Happy New Year.
Yeah 
Hooray 
BLA BLA BLA
The big Girls are out there.Lets go get them. No Josh were not going to a weight watchers meeting.


----------

